# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان اقسام البيع والشراء قسم عروض البيع والشراء  Imac a vendre

## mobi_sud

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Imac 21.5 pouces presque neuf en tres bon état                                             
                                            .Processeur Intel Core 2 Duo à 3,06 GHz                                             
                                            .4 Go de SDRAM DDR3 à 1 066 MHz                                             
                                            500GB de disque dur 7200RPM                                             
                                            .SuperDrive 8x à chargement latéral (DVD±R DL/DVD±RW/CD-RW)                                             
                                            • ةcran TFT panoramique brillant rétroéclairé par LED et à matrice active                                            
                                            intégrée de 21,5 pouces (diagonale visible) avec technologie IPS.                                            
                                            • Résolution : 1 920 x 1 080 pixels                                            
                                            • Format 16:9                                             
                                            • Processeur graphique NVIDIA GeForce 9400M avec 256 Mo de SDRAM DDR3 partagés                                             
                                            • Webcam iSight intégrée                                             
                                            • 802.11nConnectivité WiFi AirPort Extreme 802.11n intégrée2 ; compatible avec                                            
                                            la norme IEEE 802.11a/b/g                                             
                                            • BluetoothBluetooth 2.1 + EDR (Enhanced Data Rate) intégré                                             
                                            • Ethernet Gigabit 10/100/1000BASE-T intégré (connecteur RJ-45)                                             
                                            • Port FireWire 800 ; 7 watts 
6500DH

----------


## BRAHIM61

SAHA BAZZAF

----------

